# Be Careful what you wish for...



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Because most of us that do Uber do it for a reason. Sure, we may be upset at the lack of tips. But would adding a tip option increase it enough? We still do Uber to make money. Otherwise we wouldn't be doing it. 

Right now Uber doesn't look great in the News. Many of us are cheering. But we should be careful. If Uber goes bust, then that would leave us with 1 less rideshare option. 

Are you sure that's what you want? You drive Uber for a reason.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Because most of us that do Uber do it for a reason. Sure, we may be upset at the lack of tips. But would adding a tip option increase it enough? We still do Uber to make money. Otherwise we wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Right now Uber doesn't look great in the News. Many of us are cheering. But we should be careful. If Uber goes bust, then that would leave us with 1 less rideshare option.
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want? You drive Uber for a reason.


You might want to tell your bosses at Uber that their Social Media shills are getting a bit too obvious, and it's making Uber sound desperate.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, I'd like uBer to go bust. They had their chance to be a good, profitable company that treats their partners with respect and decency. They failed. You reap what you sow... nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Yes, I'd like uBer to go bust. They had their chance to be a good, profitable company that treats their partners with respect and decency. They failed. You reap what you sow... nobody to blame but themselves.


But rooting for someone else to fail doesn't benefit us.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But rooting for someone else to fail doesn't benefit us.


Who is "us"? Whether you're a driver or a rider or someone who's never taken an uBer in their life, you should want uBer to fail on principle. They're a greedy, irresponsible, manipulative, deceptive, reckless, self-serving company that treats their so-called partners like crap. Why wouldn't anyone and everyone root against that? Besides, if uBer goes belly up then maybe another company with a proper moral compass steps in and does rideshare right.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Because most of us that do Uber do it for a reason. Sure, we may be upset at the lack of tips. But would adding a tip option increase it enough? We still do Uber to make money. Otherwise we wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Right now Uber doesn't look great in the News. Many of us are cheering. But we should be careful. If Uber goes bust, then that would leave us with 1 less rideshare option.
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want? You drive Uber for a reason.


Silly! I drive for both now, I just wish they ' re merged to become one so I may have a chance to make enough living.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Who is "us"? Whether you're a driver or a rider or someone who's never taken an uBer in their life, you should want uBer to fail on principle. They're a greedy, irresponsible, manipulative, deceptive, reckless, self-serving company that treats their so-called partners like crap. Why wouldn't anyone and everyone root against that? Besides, if uBer goes belly up then maybe another company with a proper moral compass steps in and does rideshare right.


Wow you just described almost every corporation.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Who is "us"? Whether you're a driver or a rider or someone who's never taken an uBer in their life, you should want uBer to fail on principle. They're a greedy, irresponsible, manipulative, deceptive, reckless, self-serving company that treats their so-called partners like crap. Why wouldn't anyone and everyone root against that? Besides, if uBer goes belly up then maybe another company with a proper moral compass steps in and does rideshare right.


Yes 


u-Boat said:


> Who is "us"? Whether you're a driver or a rider or someone who's never taken an uBer in their life, you should want uBer to fail on principle. They're a greedy, irresponsible, manipulative, deceptive, reckless, self-serving company that treats their so-called partners like crap. Why wouldn't anyone and everyone root against that? Besides, if uBer goes belly up then maybe another company with a proper moral compass steps in and does rideshare right.


then don't use it it's that simple


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Because most of us that do Uber do it for a reason. Sure, we may be upset at the lack of tips. But would adding a tip option increase it enough? We still do Uber to make money. Otherwise we wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Right now Uber doesn't look great in the News. Many of us are cheering. But we should be careful. If Uber goes bust, then that would leave us with 1 less rideshare option.
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want? You drive Uber for a reason.


Yes, I want a tip button and I can deliver pizzas, doordash it, amazon it. I'm not worried. I will find a way to make money.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Who is "us"? Whether you're a driver or a rider or someone who's never taken an uBer in their life, you should want uBer to fail on principle. They're a greedy, irresponsible, manipulative, deceptive, reckless, self-serving company that treats their so-called partners like crap. Why wouldn't anyone and everyone root against that? Besides, if uBer goes belly up then maybe another company with a proper moral compass steps in and does rideshare right.





Uberfunitis said:


> Wow you just described almost every corporation.


Lol, right? Walmart is continually being criticized in such a way yet their revenue surpasses the GDP of roughly 157 countries.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

u-Boat said:


> Yes, I'd like uBer to go bust. They had their chance to be a good, profitable company that treats their partners with respect and decency. They failed. You reap what you sow... nobody to blame but themselves.


http://www.appleseeds.org/10_Cannots.htm

#4 applies here:
You cannot lift the wage earner by pulling down the wage payer.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

canyon said:


> then don't use it it's that simple


It's not that simple. Riders and uBerLords will continue to exploit and manipulate X and Pool drivers that fail to comprehend simple math. That is not a simple, sustainable solution. Let drivers set their own prices and become true independent contractors. uBer should be nothing more than a referral and compliance service taking 15-20% commission.



TedInTampa said:


> http://www.appleseeds.org/10_Cannots.htm
> 
> #4 applies here:
> You cannot lift the wage earner by pulling down the wage payer.


Nor can you lift the wage earner by capping rates for so-called "independent contractors". Get outta here with that free market nonsense. uBer has never been a free market.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

If uber goes out, the other competitors will benefit. This industry wont go away unless the gov steps in and makes major changes.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Because most of us that do Uber do it for a reason. Sure, we may be upset at the lack of tips. But would adding a tip option increase it enough? We still do Uber to make money. Otherwise we wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Right now Uber doesn't look great in the News. Many of us are cheering. But we should be careful. If Uber goes bust, then that would leave us with 1 less rideshare option.
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want? You drive Uber for a reason.


I see blue pill....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Because most of us that do Uber do it for a reason. Sure, we may be upset at the lack of tips. But would adding a tip option increase it enough? We still do Uber to make money. Otherwise we wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> Right now Uber doesn't look great in the News. Many of us are cheering. But we should be careful. If Uber goes bust, then that would leave us with 1 less rideshare option.
> 
> Are you sure that's what you want? You drive Uber for a reason.


Very well said. Many of us need this gig at least for now. The news on the next 180 days sounds promising so hopefully we all benefit


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Very well said. Many of us need this gig at least for now. The news on the next 180 days sounds promising so hopefully we all benefit


Yep and now people cannot complain with the positive changes


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's my complaint. Saw the tip options... $1, $2, $5, custom amount. I would have had $3, $5, $10, $20, custom amount. (There is plenty of room for a fourth button).

I never want $1 to be a button...That would encourage people who might tip $2 to tip $1. Would rather encourage them to go up to $3.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> http://www.appleseeds.org/10_Cannots.htm
> 
> #4 applies here:
> You cannot lift the wage earner by pulling down the wage payer.


Uber doesn't pay wages


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

If Uber went away today, tomorrow I would not be driving. The only things that can kill Uber would also kill Lyft. We would not become Lyft drivers, we would be looking for work. A bad job in the hand is worth 2 great jobs on Craigslist.


----------

